# Thyagaraja



## Tejas (Aug 1, 2016)

Hey everyone. For my first post on the forum I'd like to bring up Thyagarja, the greatest of all composers in the karnatik tradition of southern India. He was a devotional composer who sought to stir up men's feelings and bring them to the divine path. His compositions have an immense amount of lyrical, rhythmic, and melodic beauty and in my opinion are some of the most beautiful in all of world music. You'll find that motifs are elaborated on more gradually than what is common in western classical.

This is 'seethapathe' in the raga kamas (The third track). A raga is a melodic structure that's almost like a mode but with certain rules of notes that can be omitted in ascent and descent, characteristic tonal combinations, etc. This rendition by TM Krishna includes an alaapana which is rhythmless elaboration on the raga. Following is the composition itself and then kalpanasarams which are improvisations reflection mathematical rhythmic structures, within the raga around the theme of the composition. 
http://mio.to/album/Krishna+TM/Live+Concert+December+Season+2001+Vol+1

Next is 'palintuvo' a charming composition in a rare raga (Fifth track). This rendition includes an alaapana as well but no kalpanaswaram. 
http://mio.to/album/N.+Ramani/Serene+Moods

Finally a wonderful composition in the raga bhairavi (not to be confused with the north indian raga of the same name) 'sudhamayi'. This recording contains alaapana, composition, kalpanaswaram, and a thani avartanam which is a highly mathematical percussive form by the legend Sri Umayulpuram Sivaraman. 





Let me know what you think.
-Tejas


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Welcome to Talk Classical Teja, we have members from across the globe, do feel at home .


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

I love Indian classical music, I have a few vinyl's obviously some of the Shankar's (not just old Ravi). I'm not half as familiar with Indian music than I am with Western Classical or even rock music, but there is a sublime beauty and transcendental quality to a lot of the raga's I've heard. Welcome and make yourself at home! :tiphat: 

I'm listening to Sudhamayi - Bhairavi - Adi right now, I'm really liking this. Wow!!!


----------

